# MoviTools / Movisuite / SIEMENS TO / Lenze / ...



## MFreiberger (7 April 2021)

Moin,

aufgrund eines anderen Threads und der darin anschwellenden (offtopic-)diskussion über zukünftige einzusetzende Antriebssysteme, dachte ich es wäre interessant dazu dieses Thema zu erstellen.

Also wir haben bisher mit SEW (MoviDrive/MoviAxis) gearbeitet. Nach langem Abwägen haben wir uns entschieden mit MoviC ins Rennen zu gehen.

Was setzt ihr ein bzw wollt ihr zukünftig einsetzen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Stefan1312 (7 April 2021)

Danke für das Starten des Themas... 

Was setzt ihr ein bzw wollt ihr zukünftig einsetzen? - 

wäre auch interessant, aus welchen Grund man den ein oder anderen Hersteller für zukünftige Projekte favorisiert bzw. warum man sich von ehemaligen Herstellern abgewendet hat...  .. bin schon gespannt..


----------



## MFreiberger (7 April 2021)

Moin,

SEW wäre bei uns gesetzt. Es gibt allerdings einen Umstand, der SEW wackeln lässt. SEW fischt in unseren Gewässern (Hochregallager => Regalprüfung, RBG-Wartung, etc.). Dabei ging es sogar um einen konkreten Kunden.

Was den Service angeht, ist das ein zentraler Punkt, warum wir SEW einsetzen.

Angenehm finde ich bei der Applikation "Stacker Crane", dass jede Achse eine zentrale Schnittstelle hat. Egal wie viel und was für Antriebe dahinter sitzen (Antipendel, ein- zwei- oder vier angetriebene Räder, zwei Hubmotoren, ...). Bei der MoviAxis musste man zunächst immer das Steuerwort umschalten (Gruppe, Einzelachse, ...).

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2021)

Ich würde auch gerne zu den Movi C wechseln, die Zeit hindert mich.

Zwiespaltig bin ich immer noch bei der Umsetzung, ich würde Sie gerne mit
TO Objekten aus der TIA Welt nutzen, weiß allerdings nicht wie weit das möglich
ist.

Zur Zeit nutze ich Movitrac, Movidrive und Moviaxis. 
SEW wir wohl weiterhin verwendet, da wir ein Umschlag baren Vertriebler von SEW
für die Antriebstechnik haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 April 2021)

> SEW wird wohl weiterhin verwendet, da wir ein Umschlagbaren Vertriebler von SEW
> für die Antriebstechnikt haben.


Das geht mir auch so. Sie reagieren auch im Notfall sehr schnell. Mir ist in Kaiserslautern mal ein Servomotor
bei einer Inbetriebnahme einer anderen Anlage ausgefallen. Da ich vor Ort war, habe ich mich gekümmert,
in Bruchsal angerufen und sie haben während ich ins Werk ( Bruchsal oder Karlsruhe ) gefahren bin Motor und Getriebe zusammen
gestellt. Er war so nicht lagernd. Ich habe den Motor dann direkt bei Ankunft am Werk von einem Werkstattmeister unlackiert in die Hand gedrückt bekommen,
ohne großen bürokratischen Aufwand.


----------



## zako (7 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ... warum wir SEW einsetzen.
> Angenehm finde ich bei der Applikation "Stacker Crane", dass jede Achse eine zentrale Schnittstelle hat. Egal wie viel und was für Antriebe dahinter sitzen (Antipendel, ein- zwei- oder vier angetriebene Räder, zwei Hubmotoren, ...). Bei der MoviAxis musste man zunächst immer das Steuerwort umschalten (Gruppe, Einzelachse, ...).



Im Vergleich zu Technologieobjekt SIEMENS:
dort kannst Du entscheiden, ob Du pro Antrieb ein TO anlegst, oder das Steuerwort einfach im Antrieb spiegelst (SINAMICS S120). Hängt z.B. davon ab, ob Du z.B. bei Ausfall eines Antriebs mit nur einem weiterfahren können willst.
Bei der Anwendung kurvengängiger Regalbediengeräte macht man z.B. eine dynamische Umschaltung zwischen Geschwindigkeits- Master Vorderrad und -Hinterrad. Da machen dann auch zwei TO´s Sinn (immer der Antrieb der gerade den größeren Lenkeinschlag hat bestimmt die Geschwindigkeit).


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2021)

@zako
Hast du mal einen Link, zum Spiegeln des Steuerwortes? Oder wird das wirklich einfach hart gemacht? Was ist in diesem Fall mit den Rückmeldungen?


----------



## zako (7 April 2021)

ja man kann das Steuerwort auf den Slave spiegeln und dann den MASTER über MASTER.p840= SLAVE.r899.11 einschalten. Wenn man will kann man ja Störcode usw. vom SLAVE über Zusatzdaten hochsenden. Das ist der Vorteil der Bico-Technik. Ob Du dann der SLAVE einfach in Drehmomentregelung ist und den Drehmomentsollwert vom MASTER bekommt, oder wie bei Regalbediengeräten über Lastausgleichsregelung arbeitet ist eigentlich egal. Bei solchen Kopplungen sollte auch ein "Exception Handling" (Reaktion des Antriebs auf Fehler des Partnerantriebs) bedacht werden (ist auch von Vorteil wenn das direkt im Antrieb erfolgen kann), wie z.B.:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/72341566
In diesem Zusammenhang kann man noch die TEC SERVCOUP nennen, wo man bei gekoppelten Motoren z.B. nur einen Motorgeber braucht, da der Geber dann per Software gesplittet wird (z.B. zwei Torquemotoren auf eine gemeinsame Welle wo man sich nen teueren Hohlwellengeber sparen kann):
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10397961

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben, ich finde es auch gut wenn man alle Antriebe von der Steuerung aus anbindet und im Griff hat. Du bist da völlig flexibel.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (7 April 2021)

Hi,

Wir arbeiten meist mit SEW MoviMOT/TRAC/DRIVE B. Aber nach Kundenwunsch auch Mal mit Siemens, Danfoss, Lenze. 

Damit wird meistens Paletten-FT oder ungekoppelte Servoapplikationen realisiert.

Firmenweit sind die Siemens FUs G120 verschrien, da es bisher keiner geschafft hat einen Umrichter ohne großen Hick Hack in Betrieb zu nehmen. Entweder sind bei uns einfach alle zu doof oder wir sind von SEW zu verwöhnt.

Auch der Service ist bei SEW unschlagbar.

Zum Thema Movi C haben wir beschlossen erst zu warten bis wir alles in "C" bekommen und dann zu wechseln.

Grüße


Gesendet von meinem M2007J3SG mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (7 April 2021)

... bzgl SINAMICS gibt es ja genügend Anwendungsbeispiele im Netz.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/products?dtp=ExampleOfUse&mfn=ps&pnid=13213&lc=de-WW

Natürlich spielt der dann v.a. im SIMATIC Umfeld seine Usabiltiy- Vorzüge aus.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Also G120 ist bei uns mittlerweile der Standard-Umrichter für Fördertechnik.
Gelegentlich zickt er bei der Erstinbetriebnahme (Erdschlüsse wo keine sind).
Dafür hast du Profisafe und Integration in TIA.


----------



## zako (8 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ...
> Also wir haben bisher mit SEW (MoviDrive/MoviAxis) gearbeitet. Nach langem Abwägen haben wir uns entschieden mit MoviC ins Rennen zu gehen.
> 
> Was setzt ihr ein bzw wollt ihr zukünftig einsetzen?



Ich glaube bei Dir geht es um Regalbediengeräte?
D.h. dass Du dann auch keine SIMATIC Steuerung (mehr) nimmst (die S7-1500(T)F könnte dann ja auch SAFETY und MotionControl komplett übernehmen)? 
Übernimmt dann der Movi-C Controller SAFETY, Motion Control, Standard- Programm (dann mit CodeSys?) usw.? Für SAFETY wurde (zumindest beim Vorgängerprodukt) ja dann auch noch gerne eine BBH- Steuerung zusätzlich eingesetzt.
Zumindest ein Parallelbetrieb von zwei Steuerungen (mit auch min. zwei Bussystemen Profinet + Ethercat) würde wohl eher zur Verwirrung beitragen (incl. zwei Programmierumgebungen usw...)?


----------



## MFreiberger (8 April 2021)

Moin zako,

ja, bei mir geht es um Regalbediengeräte.
Wir verwenden (weiterhin) die 1515F.

Ehrlich gesagt führt es bei uns nicht zur Verwirrung, den Movi-C-Controller und die S7 einzusetzen. Prinzipiell arbeiten wir genauso wie vorher (MoviPLC, UCS14B, S7-1515F).

Wieso sollten wir daran etwas ändern, nur, weil es geht?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## zako (8 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ...
> Prinzipiell arbeiten wir genauso wie vorher (MoviPLC, UCS14B, S7-1515)
> Wieso sollten wir daran etwas ändern, nur, weil es geht?


...okay, warum eröffnest Du dann diesen Thread wenn Du eh nichts ändern willst. 
Für die Großen der Branche ist es aber dann schon wichtig dass man nicht dreierlei Bussysteme auf dem RBG hat, eine einheitliche Programmierumgebung, Simulationsmöglichkeiten, Anbindung von Profinetgebern, ...
Vielleicht müsste man konkret Beispiele nennen wo der Schuh drückt und wie das mit den jeweiligen System umgesetzt werden kann, wie z.B.
- Weiterfahrt bei Netzausfall durch Nutzung der kinetische  und potentiellen Energie im System
- Generell Umgang mit schwachen Netzen
- Umgang mit variablen Eigenfrequenzen, z.B. Eigenfrequenz Mast, Eigenfrequenz Antriebsriemen bei Omegaantrieben
- Umgang mit sporadischen Geberausfällen, insbesondere bei Laser-Gebern eine Herausforderung
- Doppelhubwerksantriebe mit nur einem ext. Geber
- Kollisionsüberwachung beim Lastaufnahmemittel
- Verschleissermittlung im Antriebsstrang
- intelligente Einbindung von Energiespeichern
-...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ...okay, warum eröffnest Du dann diesen Thread wenn Du eh nichts ändern willst.



Er hat diesen Beitrag eröffnet, da es in einem anderen Beitrag in diese Richtung ging, es dort aber Off Topic war


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 April 2021)

Ich würde das hier auch gerne weiterführen, Siemens ist schon klasse mit
ihren Möglichkeiten in der Antriebstechnik, Sie haben aber ein Grundlegendes 
Problem bei Vertrieb und Betreuung. Die nehmen kleine Maschinbauer mit
achteckigen Eiern gar nicht wahr. 

@zako, dein Wissen in der Antriebstechnik ist schon phänomenal, gerade bei
Siemens scheinst du jeden Parameter mit Vornamen, samt Großeltern zu kennen.
Wenn man diesen Kenntnisstand nicht hat, ist man mit Siemens schnell überfordert.


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2021)

Helmut genauso sehe ich das auch.
Siemens ist klasse in den Möglichkeiten ... Wenn du so jemand wie zako in der Hinterhand hast.
Die "normale" Fachberatung und den "normalen" Service kannst du nicht mit SEW vergleichen.
Hier ist SEW echt klasse und setzt - meiner Meinung nach - zusammen mit Wago Masstäbe in der Branche.


----------



## MFreiberger (9 April 2021)

Moin,




zako schrieb:


> ...okay, warum eröffnest Du dann diesen Thread wenn Du eh nichts ändern willst.



hier die Antwort:



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Er hat diesen Beitrag eröffnet, da es in  einem anderen Beitrag in diese Richtung ging, es dort aber Off Topic  war





Dann zu:



zako schrieb:


> Für die Großen der Branche ist es aber dann schon wichtig dass man nicht dreierlei Bussysteme auf dem RBG hat, eine einheitliche Programmierumgebung, Simulationsmöglichkeiten, Anbindung von Profinetgebern, ...
> Vielleicht müsste man konkret Beispiele nennen wo der Schuh drückt und wie das mit den jeweiligen System umgesetzt werden kann, wie z.B.
> - Weiterfahrt bei Netzausfall durch Nutzung der kinetische  und potentiellen Energie im System
> - Generell Umgang mit schwachen Netzen
> ...



passender Hinweis:



Blockmove schrieb:


> [..]Siemens ist klasse in den Möglichkeiten ... Wenn du so jemand wie zako in der Hinterhand hast.
> Die "normale" Fachberatung und den "normalen" Service kannst du nicht mit SEW vergleichen.
> Hier ist SEW echt klasse und setzt - meiner Meinung nach - zusammen mit Wago Masstäbe in der Branche.



@zako: Leider bin ich nicht so tief in der Antriebstechnik drin, wie Du es zu sein scheinst. Deshalb bin ich froh, Antriebstechnik "von der Stange" nutzen zu können. Dann kann ich mich auf meine Kernkompetenz, nämlich dem SPS-Programmieren auf Basis von TIA.

P.S.: Bisher kenne ich nichts anderes, als dass zwei Controller (SPS und Achssteuerng) eingesetzt werden. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist das bei der T-CPU auch so. Halt nur in einem Gehäuse und die Achsmodule werden über Profinet IRT statt über CAN angesteuert. Aber ehrlich gesagt gab es damit bei uns bisher keine Probleme.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2021)

@MFreiberger

Man muss aber Siemens schon zugestehen, dass sie in Sachen Doku und Software deutlich besser geworden sind.
Du darfst auch nicht Äpel mit Birnen vergleichen. Siemens kann halt deutlich mehr.
Nur werden wahrscheinlich 90% aller User hier vielleicht nur 10% der Siemens Funktionalität brauchen.
Beim SEW MDX61 sieht das Verhältnis sicher anders aus.

Also in Bezug auf Software und Funktionalität habe ich keine Probleme mit Siemens.
Wie bereits erwähnt haben wir die Technologie-Objekte ins Auge gefasst.

Es bleibt aber ganz klar der Punkt Beratung und Service.
Hier kann Siemens einfach nicht mithalten.
Ganz besonders seit sie vor Jahren den Vertrieb zusammengestrichen haben.
Vorher hatten wir auch einen eigenen Ansprechpartnerr für Antriebstechnik und nun gibt es halt nur noch Promoter.


----------



## Faceman (9 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es bleibt aber ganz klar der Punkt Beratung und Service.
> Hier kann Siemens einfach nicht mithalten.
> Ganz besonders seit sie vor Jahren den Vertrieb zusammengestrichen haben.
> Vorher hatten wir auch einen eigenen Ansprechpartnerr für Antriebstechnik und nun gibt es halt nur noch Promoter.



Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen. Wir verbauen relativ viele SEW Getriebemotoren / Servos. Außerdem viele Movidrive / Movitrac.
Ich habe die Telefonnummer des technischen Leiters eines der SEW Büros in meiner Nähe. Bei Problemen rufe ich ihn direkt an
oder schreibe eine Nachricht und innerhalb einer Stunde oder weniger habe ich eine Lösung. Bei komplizierten Inbetriebnahmen
mit z.B. Synchronlauf / Antriebsoptimierung kommt er auch mal einen halben Tag vorbei und erklärt. Und das für lau.

Es ist halt ein geben und nehmen ( wir nehmen ab, sie helfen schnell und sehr gut ). Außerdem sind sehr kurzfristige Ersatzteilebestellungen
überhaupt kein Problem, auch wenn es mal Freitag Nachmittag ist.


Bei Siemens stelle ich einen SR und erhalte dann nach 1-3 Stunden eine Antwort von Heitec aus der man gleich herauslesen kann, dass derjenige
das Problem nicht versteht bzw. mir sagt das wir etwas falsch machen....

Dann muss man sich dort erst mal durchringen, bis die einen zum 2. Level Support schicken. Die helfen einem schon Kompetent aber es dauert einfach ewig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 April 2021)

Ja das ist bei SEW anders, da kommt der Vertriebler raus bespricht die Anwendung,
legt dann aus und innerhalb eines Tages hast du ein Angebot.

Bei Siemens muss du selber auslegen und genau sagen was du letztendlich willst.


----------



## Blockmove (9 April 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja das ist bei SEW anders, da kommt der Vertriebler raus bespricht die Anwendung,
> legt dann aus und innerhalb eines Tages hast du ein Angebot.
> 
> Bei Siemens muss du selber auslegen und genau sagen was du letztendlich willst.



Was mir beim SEW-Service zudem noch positiv aufgefallen ist:
Die meisten Jungs haben auch noch Ahnung  von SPS-Programmierung.

Hat man den Siemens oder Bosch Rexroth Service im Haus ist das anders.
Da hört es an der Nahtstelle auf.
Ist für mich zwar nicht unbedingt wichtig, ist mir aber schon mehrfach aufgefallen


----------



## MFreiberger (9 April 2021)

Moin Blockmove,



Blockmove schrieb:


> @MFreiberger
> 
> Man muss aber Siemens schon zugestehen, dass sie in Sachen Doku und Software deutlich besser geworden sind.
> Du darfst auch nicht Äpel mit Birnen vergleichen.



Ich habe doch gar nichts verglichen?! Ich habe nur festgestellt, dass bei SIEMENS alles in einem Gehäuse ist und nur ein Bussystem zur Anwendung kommt. Wenn man SEW einsetzt, ist es üblicherweise anders. 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## zako (10 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> aufgrund eines anderen Threads und der darin anschwellenden (offtopic-)diskussion über zukünftige einzusetzende Antriebssysteme, dachte ich es wäre interessant dazu dieses Thema zu erstellen.
> ...








Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Danke für das Starten des Themas...
> 
> 
> Was setzt ihr ein bzw wollt ihr zukünftig einsetzen? -
> ...






... also dieser Thread hat jetzt schon ueber 20 Beitraege, aber die Ursprungsfragen sind fuer mich nicht beantwortet. Es haben sich bisher nur Forumsteilnehmer gemeldet die begruenden warum sie mit ihrer bisherigen Technik zufrieden sind und begruenden warum sie bei ihren jetzigen Anbieter bleiben. Ist ja soweit okay, aber eigentlich wurde nach konkreten Punkten gefragt, die einen (ggf. treuen Kunden eines Antriebsherstellers) bewegen koennte, den Anbieter zu wechseln. Und so eine Antwort habe ich hier nicht gefunden. 
Also gibt es gar keine Gruende, oder entscheiden dann doch persoenliche Beziehungen (bis hin zu schoenere Werbegeschenke, alter Studienkollege, ...)
Ich habe mich mal einem Maschinenbauer unterhalten, der von einen anderen renommierten Antriebshersteller zu SIEMENS gewechselt ist. Da war z.B. ein wichtiges Argument, dass er bei Sonderanwendungen davon abhaengig war, dass der Hersteller das fuer ihn umgesetzt hat. Mit der TO- Anbindung macht nun solche Sachen selbst in der Steuerung und ist damit happy. Aber nicht jeder hat hohe Anforderungen und der "Geradeausweg" wird bei allen Herstellern (hoffentlich) funktionieren.


----------



## Faceman (10 April 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... also dieser Thread hat jetzt schon ueber 20 Beitraege, aber die Ursprungsfragen sind fuer mich nicht beantwortet. Es haben sich bisher nur Forumsteilnehmer gemeldet die begruenden warum sie mit ihrer bisherigen Technik zufrieden sind und begruenden warum sie bei ihren jetzigen Anbieter bleiben. Ist ja soweit okay, aber eigentlich wurde nach konkreten Punkten gefragt, die einen (ggf. treuen Kunden eines Antriebsherstellers) bewegen koennte, den Anbieter zu wechseln. Und so eine Antwort habe ich hier nicht gefunden.
> Also gibt es gar keine Gruende, oder entscheiden dann doch persoenliche Beziehungen (bis hin zu schoenere Werbegeschenke, alter Studienkollege, ...)
> Ich habe mich mal einem Maschinenbauer unterhalten, der von einen anderen renommierten Antriebshersteller zu SIEMENS gewechselt ist. Da war z.B. ein wichtiges Argument, dass er bei Sonderanwendungen davon abhaengig war, dass der Hersteller das fuer ihn umgesetzt hat. Mit der TO- Anbindung macht nun solche Sachen selbst in der Steuerung und ist damit happy. Aber nicht jeder hat hohe Anforderungen und der "Geradeausweg" wird bei allen Herstellern (hoffentlich) funktionieren.



Ach ja,
klingt nach einem verärgerten Siemensianer

wenn man mal die Siemens-Brille auszieht und alle Beiträge durchliest, dann lese ich daraus dass
es keinen Grund gibt von SEW zu Siemens zu wechseln. Mag sein, ich streite es nicht ab, dass viele
Siemens Umrichter viel viel mehr können, aber dies braucht nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Anwender.
Und die setzen dann ggf. auch Siemens ein.



zako schrieb:


> ...bis hin zu schoenere Werbegeschenke...


Na ja, mit Werbegeschenken werde ich immer bei den SPS Messen auf dem Siemens Stand überschüttet ( ausgenommen letztes Jahr natürlich
und solange man nicht mit TIA Problemen anfängt ).
Auf dem SEW Stand bekomme ich immer nur einen heißen Kaffee. Die Werbegeschenke bewegen einen also anscheinend nicht zu Siemens



zako schrieb:


> Also gibt es gar keine Gruende, oder entscheiden dann doch persoenliche  Beziehungen


Aber natürlich entscheiden die persönlichen Beziehungen. Ich habe bei SEW Fachpersonal oder den Vertriebsleiter im
Telefon gespeichert und erhalte sofort Hilfe oder eine (kompetente) Lösung und zwar sofort. Wie bereits geschrieben kommen die auch
vorbei bei speziellen Erstinbetriebnahmen. Und das für lau. 

Soll ich das eintauschen gegen den First Level Support von Heitec? Wenn ich denen Freitag Mittag schreibe kommt Montag irgendwann
eine Antwort. Über die Qualität dieser Antworten brauche ich glaube ich nicht weiter reden. Ich kenne die zu genüge aus dem TIA / 1500ér
Bereich.

Meiner Meinung nach ruht sich Siemens noch auf den Lorbeeren der S5 S7-300/400 aus. Wie schon von vielen geschrieben, bei Siemens
ist man bei Problemen eher ein (lästiger) Bittsteller. Sieht man ja auch auf den letzten Messen. Dieses großkotzige Verhalten, WIR SIND JA SIEMENS....
Spricht man dann mal Probleme mit TIA an ( damals Stichwort laden in Run / reinitialisieren / laden von einzelnen Bausteinen ) da wird man 
dann ganz schnell zur lästigen Person und abgewimmelt. Mittlerweile sieht man auf den SPS Messen aus den S-Ständen überwiegend junge Schlipsträger,
Berufserfahrung im Feld? Nein, ich habe studiert...

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## zako (10 April 2021)

Faceman schrieb:


> wenn man mal die Siemens-Brille auszieht und alle Beiträge durchliest, dann lese ich daraus dass
> es keinen Grund gibt von SEW zu Siemens zu wechseln. Mag sein, ich streite es nicht ab, dass viele
> Siemens Umrichter viel viel mehr können, aber dies braucht nur ein ganz kleiner Teil der Anwender.
> Und die setzen dann ggf. auch Siemens ein.



... vielleicht muss ich selbst mal einen Thread aufmachen wo ich nach zukuenftig wichtige Entwicklungen in der Antriebstechnik frage. Aber es gibt ja einige Punkte die fuer den einen oder andern wichtig sein koennte, wie
- durchgaengige Rueckspeisefaehigkeit
- automatische Antriebsoptimierung zur Laufzeit
- selbststaendiges Erkennen von sich ausbildente Schwachstellen im Antriebsstrang 
- integrierte Sinusfilter (Oberwellenreduktion / EMV / Geraeusche)
- neue Motorentechnologien
- Aufbau von DC- Netzen um Wandlungsverluste zu minimieren und Anschlussleistung zu reduzieren (direkter Energieaustausch)
- ...

Aber ich verstehe auch, dass das Punkte sind die fuer die meisten Anwender jetzt nicht die grosse Rolle spielen. Das erklaert auch den bisherigen Verlauf dieser Diskussion.


----------



## georg28 (11 April 2021)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, das Thema Antriebstechnik ist ja sehr weitumspannend
Mit Siemens Servos habe ich jetzt keine Erfahrung, ausser normalen FUS. Aber mit hier teils schon anderen genannten.

automatische Antriebsoptimierung zur Laufzeit ist zum Beispiel Etwas das Metronix gut kann mit Servos von vielen Fremdherstellern, es gibt also auch noch zig andere wie nur die ueblichen Verdächtigen
Bei Festo bekommt man viel Mechanik + Antriebstechnik aus einer Hand, z.B. ganze Portale fÃ¼r Handling, super Sache schon selber verwendet.
Wenn man große Leistungen bestätigt oder Foerdertechnik ist halt SEW ein guter Ansprechpartner. Eine Pumpe mit einem Movidrive wollen zu parametrieren fÃ¼hrt dazu dass an der Hotline aufgelegt wird
CanOpen CIA402, kann ich mit einer State Maschine einen kleinen Schrittmotor ansteuern bis zu was weiss ich. Da kann ich einen Rasperry Pi Nehmen oder eine SPS. Da ist mit unter dann aber auch viel Eigeninitiative angesagt. Beckhoff hat ja seit Twincat 2 sehr hohe Integration der Antriebstechnik in Ihrem Ecosystem. Andere Hersteller lassen sich da auch sehr gut integrieren, z.B. Festo, SEW... Da haben viele Ihre Nischen. Ein sehr weit umspannendes Thema. Anfang bei Mechanik an und hoert bei Informatik auf.
kleine Motoren mit einigen Anbindungen z.B Dunker oder Nanotec.
Ob bei SEW MOVI-C nochmals so etwas wie IPOS kommt bin ich mal gespannt, weil das wohl nur ein sehr kleiner Bedarf war. Die meisten werden wohl mit Buspositionierung usw. bei SEW ohne weiteres zurecht gekommen sein. Vieles was technisch machbar ist, ist nur ein sehr kleiner Markt.


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2021)

georg28 schrieb:


> Ob bei SEW MOVI-C nochmals so etwas wie IPOS kommt bin ich mal gespannt, weil das wohl nur ein sehr kleiner Bedarf war. Die meisten werden wohl mit Buspositionierung usw. bei SEW ohne weiteres zurecht gekommen sein. Vieles was technisch machbar ist, ist nur ein sehr kleiner Markt.



Ganz ehrlich:
Mich interessiert hier die Marktgröße überhaupt nicht.
Es kommt vor, dass während des Projekts oder oft sogar während der Inbetriebnahme neue Anforderungen auftauchen.
Dann ist ein flexibles System (wie bei Siemens oder SEW) und ein guter Service / Aussendienst gefordert.
IPOS war für SEW ein Glücksfall. Mit Movidrive C könnten wir immer noch nicht alle unsere Anwendungsfälle abdecken.

Ich sehe es so:
Antriebstechnik können viele.
Ob du dir den richtigen Partner rausgesucht hast, zeigt sich bei Problemen.
Sei es nun Teileversorgung, Service und Support oder die Umsetzung von Speziallösungen.

Wir setzen nun seit mehr als 15 Jahren SEW Umrichter ein. Dass ein Mitarbeiter während eines Servicecalls auflegt, habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## georg28 (11 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Mich interessiert hier die Marktgröße überhaupt nicht.
> Es kommt vor, dass während des Projekts oder oft sogar während der Inbetriebnahme neue Anforderungen auftauchen.
> Dann ist ein flexibles System (wie bei Siemens oder SEW) und ein guter Service / Aussendienst gefordert.
> ...




Nun ja kommt halt auch drauf an wie oft kauft man etwas. Ist SEW Haus und Hof Lieferant hat man andere Möglichkeiten, wenn man nur ab und an etwas bestellt sieht es auch schon anders aus. Da kann selbst die Reaktionsdauer von SEW wegen einer Buspositionierung und eines Projektbeispieles für TIA etwas dauern und da ist dann mit der Hotline auch schnell Ende und man wird an eine andere Person verwiesen. So meine persönliche Erfahrung vor Jahren. Und das ist jetzt keine Raketenwissenschaft. Und auch IPOS ist nicht perfekt, da habe ich mit SEW auch schon meine nicht so optimalen Erfahrungen machen dürfen mit SBUS und Master Slave Koppelung. Aber da war Profibus noch Stand der Technik und TIA noch nicht geboren. Aber das kann bei anderen auch passieren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2021)

Also bei meinen damaligen Abfüllanlagen für Brauereien usw haben wir hunderte Pumpen geliefert und alle waren mit einem Movitrac angesteuert. Warum sollte das mit SEW ein Problem sein und warum sollte der Support da auflegen???


----------



## georg28 (11 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also bei meinen damaligen Abfüllanlagen für Brauereien usw haben wir hunderte Pumpen geliefert und alle waren mit einem Movitrac angesteuert. Warum sollte das mit SEW ein Problem sein und warum sollte der Support da auflegen???


Wenn du bloß Steuern tust Uf Kennlinie oder so geht das, aber eine Druck oder Durchfluss Regelung mit in Reihe geschalteten Pumpen wo der FU Regler ist nee Danke brauch ich nicht mehr. Da gibt es zig andere Fabrikate wo besser sind


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 April 2021)

Vielleicht währe da der Movidrive auch das richtigere Gerät gewesen,
der Movitrac ist ein „Wald & Wiesen-Umrichter“, für einfache Anwendungen.
Halt Preiswert ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2021)

Antriebstechnik SEW vs Siemens

Im Jahre 2006 wollten wir das erste Mal Servos einsetzen. Ich habe also jeweils meinen Siemens- und SEW-Vertriebler wegen einer Beratung angerufen.

Der SEW-Kollege stand am nächsten Tag mit einem Testkoffer vor der Tür. Auf den Siemens-Mann warte ich heute noch. Auch heute (als 1-Mann-Firma) habe ich sehr gute Kontakte zu SEW und bekomme auch regelmäßig Besuch (und Weihnachtsgeschenke) trotz 0-Euro-Umsatz. 

Von Siemens kommt gar nix. Auch auf Nachfrage kommt kein Vertriebler vorbei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2021)

georg28 schrieb:


> Wenn du bloß Steuern tust Uf Kennlinie oder so geht das, aber eine Druck oder Durchfluss Regelung mit in Reihe geschalteten Pumpen wo der FU Regler ist nee Danke brauch ich nicht mehr. Da gibt es zig andere Fabrikate wo besser sind



Naja, das ist Ansichtsache. Früher haben wir Palettenwickler mit stretchfolie, Tänzerregelung usw. mit ein S5 95 und einfachen Umrichtern mit harter Analogregelung problemlos umgesetzt. Heute wird einem für die gleiche Anlage eine T-CPU samt Hightech Umrichter empfohlen. Man sieht also, wenn man nichts anderes zur Verfügung hat, geht es genauso. Man muss sich halt ran wagen.
Wir verbauen heute noch so wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig. Schließlich müssen wir die Technologie ( die wir ja nicht brauchen ) trotzdem bezahlen und der Kunde hat es mit Wartung und Lagerhaltung auch einfacher.


----------



## Nais (11 April 2021)

Ich würde noch einen dritten Punkt ins Spiel bringen:

In unserem Haus war die Tendenz bis jetzt immer eindeutig pro SEW. Jedoch haben wir aktuell das Gefühl, daß mit Einführung der neuen Servos MDX9x + Movisuite Probleme
 auftauchen die schon ein wenig "Siemens-Feeling" aufkommen lassen:

Auch in der neuen Serie MDX9x ist es nicht möglich den Programmier-PC per LAN mit dem Servoumrichter zu verbinden, was im Bezug auf die Fernwartungsfähigkeit
 äußerst unvorteilhaft ist. Es wird nur eine Parametrierung über die Busschnittstelle bzw. USB-Adapter angeboten, hinzu kommt daß die alten MDX6x -USB-Adapter zur 
neuen Umrichter- Serie inkompatibel sind 
Weiterhin gibt es Kompatibilitätsprobleme innerhalb der Movisuite -Softwarestände, was wir von Movidrive so nicht kannten (hier war volle Abwärtskompatibilität gegeben).
Auch läßt sich das Codesys- Paket bei der Installation nicht mehr abwählen. Somit werden bei einer Softwareinstallation ca. 5GB unnütze Software auf den Rechner "gemüllt",
was selbst auf einem aktuellen System ca. 1h dauert. In dieser Zeit läuft eine komplette Windows- Installation durch...
Dies ist vor allem dann ärgerlich, wenn nur die reine Servo- Funktionalität benötigt wird.

Alles in allem gefällt uns die Richtung in die sich SEW aktuell bewegt nicht, so daß wir hier nach Alternativen suchen werden. Ein Kandidat dafür ist Stöber.
Wir werden nach den ersten Tests berichten...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> Ich würde noch einen dritten Punkt ins Spiel bringen:
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Jetzt überleg mal wie lange es die Software von SEW schon gibt. Im Vergleich zum TIA-Portal ist das Gold was SEW da geschaffen hat. Selbstverständlich ist noch Luft nach oben. Aber ich glaube da wird dran gearbeitet. 

Stöber ist mir noch nie untergekommen. In meine Branche (Papier) ist Siemens, SEW oder ABB gesetzt. Früher mal Lenze aber irgendwie will die bei Neuanlagen niemand mehr haben.


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2021)

@Nais
Genauso sehe ich / wir aktuell die Lage auch.

Stöber hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Wie sieht es da mit Profisafe und dem Thema Safety allgemein aus?


----------



## Nais (11 April 2021)

> Wie sieht es da mit Profisafe und dem Thema Safety allgemein aus?



In der der "kleinen" Serie (SC6) bis 20A Motorstrom gibt es die Standard - Safety (SR6) ONboard oder Safety over Ethercat (SY6) mit STO und SS1 (STO und SS1 bis Pl*e*).
In der "größeren" Serie bis (SD6) bis 150A gibt es ein Safety - Modul (wie aussieht mit Pilz entwickelt), daß scheinbar "alles" kann jedoch nicht busfähig ist. 
Profisafe ist wie es ausschaut gar nicht im Programm.

Da wir aber meistens nur STO oder SS1 zusammen mit einem PNOZmulti verwenden, wäre das für uns kein Ausschlusskriterium. 
Wir werden das Ganze an einer unserer kommenden Maschinen in einer einfachen Anwendung (Busansteuerung über Ethercat + verdrahteter STO) testen.
Danach heben oder senken meine sehr kritischen Programmierer den Daumen  ....


----------



## Blockmove (11 April 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> In der der "kleinen" Serie (SC6) bis 20A Motorstrom gibt es die Standard - Safety (SR6) ONboard oder Safety over Ethercat (SY6) mit STO und SS1 (STO und SS1 bis Pl*e*).
> In der "größeren" Serie bis (SD6) bis 150A gibt es ein Safety - Modul (wie aussieht mit Pilz entwickelt), daß scheinbar "alles" kann jedoch nicht busfähig ist.
> Profisafe ist wie es ausschaut gar nicht im Programm.
> 
> ...



Das  Thema Safety wird bei den Antrieben immer mehr.
Bei jeder neuen Anlage kommt aktuell immer die Diskussion um den Bremsentest.
Und jetzt "droht" auch noch der dynamische Bremsentest.
Daher ist natürlich Profisafe und ein möglichst breiter Katalog an Safety-Funktionen nicht verkehrt.


----------



## zako (11 April 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Jetzt überleg mal wie lange es die Software von SEW schon gibt. Im Vergleich zum TIA-Portal ist das Gold was SEW da geschaffen hat. ...


Waere jetzt schon interessant wo Du hier die Vorteile siehst, welche Kriterien hier entscheidend sind, bezueglich z.B. Antriebsdatenkonfiguration, Integration ins Automatisierungssystem, Diagnosefunktionalitaet, Fernzugriff, SAFETY- Abnahme,  Scope/Trace, ...? ). 



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Stoeber ist mir noch nie untergekommen. In meine Branche (Papier) ist Siemens, SEW oder ABB gesetzt. Frueher mal Lenze aber irgendwie will die bei Neuanlagen niemand mehr haben.


Von LENZE war bisher in diesem Thread noch nicht die Rede (obwohl in der Ueberschrift noch genannt).  Auf Messen praesentiert sich LENZE zumindest recht selbstbewusst und als Komplettanbieter.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 April 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Früher mal Lenze aber irgendwie will die bei Neuanlagen niemand mehr haben.



So geht es mir in meiner Branche auch. Oft wird per Lastenheft vorgegeben, welche Umrichter zu verwenden sind. Das schwankt dann bei 90% SEW und 10% Danfoss. Lenze und Siemens wurden tatsächlich noch nie gefordert. Bei der Steuerungstechnik/HMI sieht die Welt da schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da sind es 98% Siemens und 2% Schneider LMC


----------



## Blockmove (12 April 2021)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Bosch Rexroth aus?
Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## TheLevel (12 April 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> Alles in allem gefällt uns die Richtung in die sich SEW aktuell bewegt nicht, so daß wir hier nach Alternativen suchen werden. Ein Kandidat dafür ist Stöber.
> Wir werden nach den ersten Tests berichten...


Mich persönlich stört bei den Stöber die Tatsache, dass man mit dem PG nur per IGB an die Umrichter kommt - also habe ich bei Profinet zwei Netzwerkkabel an jedem FU. 
Im Gegenzug finde ich die Software sehr übersichtlich und der Support, den ich bisher erfahren habe, ist auch sehr gut.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: ich habe mich auf Siemens eingeschossen. Ich möchte, so weit das möglich ist, mit einem Hersteller alle Aufgaben abdecken können und weltweite Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit haben. 
Ich denke, es ist wie bei den SPSen - wenn ich mich lange und intensiv mit einem Produkt beschäftigt habe, kann ich damit einfach am effizientesten arbeiten, auch wenn ein Mitbewerber vielleicht ein Produkt hat, was eine konkrete Aufgabe etwas besser lösen kann.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 April 2021)

Moin Nais,



Nais schrieb:


> Alles in allem gefällt uns die Richtung in die sich SEW aktuell bewegt nicht, so daß wir hier nach Alternativen suchen werden. Ein Kandidat dafür ist Stöber.
> Wir werden nach den ersten Tests berichten...



Danke für Deinen Beitrag.

Auf Kundenwunsch haben wir einmal Stöber für ein RBG eingesetzt. Unsere Erfahrung ist, dass Stöber vieles kann und gute Technik liefert. Der Support war durchwachsen (stets bemüht, aber nicht immer fachlich Kompetent). Wobei das sicher auch Personenabhängig ist und kein schlechtes Bild auf Stöber werfen soll.
Unser Eindruck ist, dass Stöber "alles kann", aber man muss schon genau definieren, was man will. Bei speziellen Nischenanwendungen muss man gucken, ob sich Jemand in der Nische auskennt. Andernfalls kann Stöber eine gute Alternative sein.
Beispiel RBG: Bei einem Seilwechsel ist es notwendig, dass der Sensor zur Wegmessung deaktiviert werden kann. Diese Funktion hat die Techniker in der Entwicklung von Stöber stark herausgefordert. Am Ende funktioniert es, aber der Weg dahin war schon sehr steinig.
Die Sicherheitstechnik kauft Stöber von Pilz ein. Hier hatten wir das "Dunkeltest-"Problem zwischen einer F-DQ-Karte von SIEMENS (ET200SP) und dem STO-Eingang der F-Karte bei den Umrichtern. Gelöst haben wir das letzten Endes mit Relais- (F-RQ-) Karten.

Ich bin gespannt auf Deine Rückmeldungen!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (12 April 2021)

Moin zako,



zako schrieb:


> Von LENZE war bisher in diesem Thread noch nicht die Rede (obwohl in der Ueberschrift noch genannt).  Auf Messen praesentiert sich LENZE zumindest recht selbstbewusst und als Komplettanbieter.



wir stehen in regelmäßigem Kontakt zu Lenze. Einmal hatten wir sie sogar im Haus und sie haben uns ihre RBG-Applikation vorgestellt. In der Logistik ist Lenze kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, scheint aber immer weiter verdrängt zu werden. Bei Neuanlagen fällt mir vor Allem WITRON ein, die Lenze einsetzen. WITRON ist zwar der RollsRoyce unter den Logistikanlagenbauern, aber die haben auch 2005 ihre letzte S5-Anlage ausgeliefert und fallen vor Allem durch HardwareBranding ihrer eingesetzten Technik auf.
Zurück zu Lenze: Was uns in erster Linie von Lenze abhält sind die massiven negativen Erfahrungen im Service (Holine, Ersatzteile, Liefertermine, etc. etc.).

Aber vielleicht hat ja Jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## zako (12 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Beispiel RBG: Bei einem Seilwechsel ist es notwendig, dass der Sensor zur Wegmessung deaktiviert werden kann. Diese Funktion hat die Techniker in der Entwicklung von Stöber stark herausgefordert. Am Ende funktioniert es, aber der Weg dahin war schon sehr steinig.


Das mit dem (gestörten) externen Geber ist ein Klassiker bei RBG´s (insbesondere auch beim  Fahrwerk).


----------



## zako (15 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das  Thema Safety wird bei den Antrieben immer mehr.
> Bei jeder neuen Anlage kommt aktuell immer die Diskussion um den Bremsentest.
> Und jetzt "droht" auch noch der dynamische Bremsentest.
> Daher ist natürlich Profisafe und ein möglichst breiter Katalog an Safety-Funktionen nicht verkehrt.



Ja das mit dem Bremsentest im Stillstand ist nach meinem Verständnis auch etwas irreführend - oder ich habe da was  nicht verstanden. Im Prinzip wird nur überwacht dass die Bremsenansteuerung noch funktioniert - z.B. nachdem jemand die Schutztür geöffnet hat (nicht dass da einer rumgeschtaubt hat - aber wenn ich ins Parkhaus gehe und mit meinen Auto wegfahren bin ich auch nicht verpflichtet die Bremse zu testen).
Für einen Test dass die Bremse das Moment noch sicher hält, müsste ja das Moment sicher sein - incl. Safe Position was wiederum kein Problem ist. Mit  einem dyn
  Bremsentest kann man über sichere Drehzahl und Position arbeiten was kein Problem ist.
Sind Euch da Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellern bekannt?


----------



## Blockmove (15 April 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Mit  einem dyn. Bremsentest kann man über sichere Drehzahl und Position arbeiten was kein Problem ist.



Kein Problem ganz klar ... Dumm nur, wenn es sich um eine Sicherheitsfunktion handelt.
Da gibt's nämlich noch so Kleinigkeiten wie das Erstellen der entsprechenden Dokumentation.
Und das ist mit "etwas" Aufwand verbunden.
Wenn man dann das Thema auch noch auf Grund eines hohen PL mit 2 Bremsen machen muss, dann wird es nochmal interessanter.

Wenn Bremsentest (egal welcher Form) gefordert ist, dann will ich das vom Hersteller des Umrichters als fertige Safety-Funktion.
Kuka zeigt ja bei seinen Robotern wie einfach das Handling sein kann.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (18 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kein Problem ganz klar ... Dumm nur, wenn es sich um eine Sicherheitsfunktion handelt.
> Da gibt's nämlich noch so Kleinigkeiten wie das Erstellen der entsprechenden Dokumentation.
> Und das ist mit "etwas" Aufwand verbunden.
> ...


Bei den Antriebsherstellern hat der SIEMENS Startdrive einen automatisierten Abnahmetest mit automatischer Dokumentation. 
Ziehen hier die anderen Hersteller nach?


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Bei den Antriebsherstellern hat der SIEMENS Startdrive einen automatisierten Abnahmetest mit automatischer Dokumentation.
> Ziehen hier die anderen Hersteller nach?



Unbestritten ist Siemens in Sachen Safety vorne dabei.
Ganz besonders natürlich Profisafe. Wenn ich nur noch Power und Netzwerk brauche, dann spart das schon immens.
Safety ist komplett integriert, während andere Hersteller hier oft z.B. mit Pilz zusammenarbeiten und Safety nur über Optionskarten gelöst ist.
Es wurde auch an der Software und Doku gearbeitet.
Die Vorteile von Siemens aus technischer Sicht sind uns durchaus bewusst.
Deshalb auch die Überlegung, ob man den Wechsel bei SEW zu Movidrive C mitmacht oder zu Siemens schwenkt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Mirko123 (23 Oktober 2021)

Auch eine interressante Diskussion hier. 
@Nais, habt ihr Euch mal den Stöber angeschauen können - oder doch weiter mit heutigen Hersteller? 



Nais schrieb:


> ...
> Alles in allem gefällt uns die Richtung in die sich SEW aktuell bewegt nicht, so daß wir hier nach Alternativen suchen werden. Ein Kandidat dafür ist Stöber.
> Wir werden nach den ersten Tests berichten...


----------



## Nais (24 Oktober 2021)

@Nais, habt ihr Euch mal den Stöber angeschauen können

Wir haben die erste Anlage mit Stöber gerade in Betrieb genommen. Es war eine einfache Anwendung, nur als Linearachse. Das Ganze lief völlig problemlos, es gab kaum "Anlaufschwierigkeiten". 
Von daher werden wir jetzt die nächsten Anwendungen auch mit Stöber realisieren. 
Von unserer Seite... Daumen hoch!


----------

